# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  reality: Kung Fu fighter knocks out street thug.. traditional MA pay off? (video)

## GQ-Bouncer

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/812/

Love seeing the good guy win

----------


## Dave321

haha litter faker!!!

----------


## stocky121

good vid bro again  :Wink/Grin:  

don't think the ma payed of it was more like a swing that dropped the thug.

But who care's he won

----------


## alphaman

That's great!

----------


## Dave321

> good vid bro again  
> 
> don't think the ma payed of it was more like a swing that dropped the thug.
> 
> But who care's he won


and he does a great grasshopper impression!!!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

yeah, but it probably "psyched-out" the street thug 

"oh shit... this guy knows how to fight and is standing up to me" 

usual streetfights Ive been involved with are often just ass-kickings where the victim has no viable defense. So im glad to see the "good guy" winning

----------


## yannick32

End of the fight looks a lot more like Slapping but still he look full of confidence.

THe other little prick was so skinny LOL.

Thanks for the vid.

----------


## yannick32

Talking about traditional arts, Kyokushin karate is one major force also in street fighting.

The class i used to attend add full contact no protection fights, with mouth piece of course but still. Lots of pad work, leg kicks, front kicks, bag work, knee stikes, elbow strikes, thoses where done in pads.

I still have enormous respect for Kyokushin and the training will get you in major shape.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

would you say that boxing would be a more acceptable self-defence than say a traditional MA? 

(after seeing this video)

----------


## yannick32

GQ-Bouncer my toughts on a good fighter meaning either it be karate, kung fu, boxing is the self confidence that one possess when fighting. If you look at the kung fu video the guy displays a huge self confidence and he was not nervous at all.

I don't know your backround in martial arts or whatever art you praticed today or in the past, but i can talk with some exprience her cause i competed in tae kwon do which is full contact and a bit like kickboxin 2 rounds of 2 minutes ( i was blue belt at the end so we where allowed contact to the head, of course kockout where not permited but full contact to the body was ok. Same in Kyo Kushin full contact to the body and legs.)

After getting hit a few times and being stuned, you build confidence, either you stay down or you get up and do better.

Has per boxing someone that trains has a boxer with the running, sparring in the ring, bag work, target mits and everything should be considered a threat in the streets.

Back in 1998 i trained in boxing for 6 months, it was a cardio course i took to stay in shape, and that was the best shape i ever add.Rope skiping, bag work, and all the rest i ever ran at night.

----------


## Box This*

Well he kinda got my attention  :7up:

----------


## Syndicate

"get him frankie" final thoughts! lol

----------


## BigJames

I like the "ohhhh" you hear when the guy assumes the form...it is sweet. A nice mix of "that looks smooth" and "he is gonna tear it up"....very nice. Awesome to see what looks like the good guy win.

----------


## WildCh1ld



----------

